# Almost ready to paint



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

Prep work is almost completed. Painting the raceway will be my next task, so I’m reaching out for ideas to complete this successfully with minimal effort.
I plan to mask the rails. I’ve thought about using “Track Tape” to do each rail individually. My big concern with this technique is removal once the track is painted. Is “Track Tape” to tacky and create more removal work than another type of masking tape?
As for painting...sponge, brush, or spray? I didn’t paint my last build, but I did use black “Sharpie” to paint over putty I used to fill gaps. That worked well and I’ve thought of using a big fat “Sharpie” (smearing with finger as I go) to paint the raceway. That seems like a lot of work, so I’ll probably just continue to use “Sharpies” for touch up.
I would appreciate any technique ideas you’ve used to successfully paint your raceway. I’m also interested in techniques that didn’t work. That way, I’ll know what to avoid.
Thanks again. I’ve found this site very helpful with my build.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Registered 👂


----------

